# Need help deciding on first full suspension MTB



## bcampbe7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking to buy my first full suspension MTB and have some options locally. I am buying used to save a bit of money. Looking to spend $3000 or less.

I am 5'10" with 32 inseam

Some local options I have narrowed it down to are:

2018 Giant Anthem Advanced Pro 29 1 ($3000) size Medium

Lots of carbon. PNW dropper post.

2020 Niner Jet 9 RDO ($3000) size Large

Stock

2021 Scott Spark 960 ($2250) size Medium

Stock

I know very little about component quality, i.e. which is better than another.

Plan is to ride XC and some flow with my son. Nothing too aggressive and more to get back into a shape other than soft and round. 

I love the Niner, but I am afraid it is too big for me. Leaning towards the Giant, but wasn't sure if a 2018 model was becoming "old." Just not sure if I am a Medium or Large.

All bikes appear to be well maintained.

Seeking advice on which bike to take a serious look at since they are each an hour away in opposite directions and I don't want to waste my or the seller's time on a bike that wouldn't be a good fit.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm 5'11" with a 32" inseam, and I ride a large. Bike fits very nicely, but I have rode mediums as well. It really depends on each bike. 

A $3000 used bike isn't going to cost you just $3000, just like a free puppy isn't really free. Keep in mind, you would likely want new tires, grips, and a seat. It also wouldn't hurt to have a shop go through the bike after purchase for a tune up. For that reason I'd look at the Spark first.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like you're in between sizes on some bikes. I'm 5'10 1/2" with a 32" inseam and have a large 2017 Jet 9 RDO and it fits me perfectly. I do have long arms though. Best to at least get a parking lot ride to test for fit. That being said, my Jet has been a great bike!


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

I would suggest test riding them to see if you like the fit, I would just pick one and see if you like the fit, then make your decision from there. I am also 5’10” and with a 33 inch inseam, when I got back into biking a year ago, I thought a large frame would be too big for me, so I went with a medium frame (also because of a decent deal). I’ve gotten used to it, but I still feel that the bike is a little cramped for me. I do wish that I had waited for a large to come in stock. Even though we are the average height, the bike manufacturers have put us in an awkward position of being at the very top of the size range of medium and very bottom of a large. Riders and shops with bikes in this category will understand that you want to test ride around a parking lot to get a feel for the fit. If they don’t agree, then that should be a good clue to avoid them anyway.


----------



## bcampbe7 (Sep 10, 2007)

I forgot to mention...

I did just purchase my son a new Ibis Ripley AF in a medium and it feels a bit cramped. Bike is awesome though! Appears that sizes vary between manufacturers as well. Seems like Niner's run big.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

I looked at the current versions of those bikes (I didn’t dig into archives to find if those model years are different from the current models). It looks like a Ibis Ripley AF in medium has a 450mm reach.

Your options from above:
Giant Anthem in medium is 437mm reach
Niner Jet 9 in large is 475mm reach
Scott Spark 960 in medium is 440mm reach

If you feel cramped on the Ripley, based on these reach numbers, the two medium options are going to feel even more cramped. I would recommend trying the Niner and seeing how you like it.


----------



## bcampbe7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for doing that legwork. I started to look at that and glazed over when looking at all of the numbers. LOL I'm learning though and appreciate the geometry numbers.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> A $3000 used bike isn't going to cost you just $3000, just like a free puppy isn't really free. Keep in mind, you would likely want new tires, grips, and a seat. It also wouldn't hurt to have a shop go through the bike after purchase for a tune up.


Same things applies to a new bike, just the tune-up gets pushed out a few weeks.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

slapheadmofo said:


> Same things applies to a new bike, just the tune-up gets pushed out a few weeks.


True, but most shops do a few tune ups for free with a new bike purchase.

Whatever gets your goat to float in a boat.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> True, but most shops do a few tune ups for free with a new bike purchase.
> 
> Whatever gets your goat to float in a boat.


"Free", besides the extra up-front cost of the bike.

Really, the most important advantage to buying new is having a warranty.
I would never even consider buying a bike for more than a couple thousand dollars (if that) that didn't come with a factory warranty, particularly a carbon bike.

Looks like the OP is only looking at used bikes to begin with, so none of our points apply here anyway. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> "Free", besides the extra up-front cost of the bike.
> 
> Really, the most important advantage to buying new is having a warranty.
> I would never even consider buying a bike for more than a couple thousand dollars (if that) that didn't come with a factory warranty, particularly a carbon bike.
> ...


This was my thinking. If spending $3000, why not buy something new with a warranty? That Anthem could have a crack waiting to show it head under the paint and you wouldn't know it. If it cracks (as Giant frames are known to crack) you got no recourse but to ship it off to a carbon repair specialist. Not money well spent IMO. $2000 and under for used. $3000, push for new.


----------



## bcampbe7 (Sep 10, 2007)

I get what you're saying and appreciate it... Buying a used carbon framed bike is risky.

LBS new bikes are out of my price range right now and supply is still limited. Called multiple LBSs and the lowest priced bike is a Santa Cruz at just over $5000. The place we bought the Ripley AF has a Ripley Carbon coming in a few weeks, but it is $7000+. Supply of new MTBs is just very limited.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

bcampbe7 said:


> I get what you're saying and appreciate it... Buying a used carbon framed bike is risky.
> 
> LBS new bikes are out of my price range right now and supply is still limited. Called multiple LBSs and the lowest priced bike is a Santa Cruz at just over $5000. The place we bought the Ripley AF has a Ripley Carbon coming in a few weeks, but it is $7000+. Supply of new MTBs is just very limited.


I looked online at a few places and everything I would suggest is out of stock. I feel your pain. Getting on a waiting list is the new way to buy a new bike now.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

2020 jet 9 is the old design. 2021 is all new. 




Sounds like it could be a very good bike. And under the radar some.
The 2021 Niner Jet 9 RDO Is One of the Best Trail Bikes Right Now | TESTED | Bicycling - YouTube


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

bcampbe7 said:


> I get what you're saying and appreciate it... Buying a used carbon framed bike is risky.
> 
> LBS new bikes are out of my price range right now and supply is still limited. Called multiple LBSs and the lowest priced bike is a Santa Cruz at just over $5000. The place we bought the Ripley AF has a Ripley Carbon coming in a few weeks, but it is $7000+. Supply of new MTBs is just very limited.


My buddy picked up a new Devinci Troy recently right around your price point.
They are available and in stock from a number of places based on a quick look.

I'm sure there are others as well; I grabbed a Process a few weeks ago myself for a little more than what you're looking to spend.


----------



## bcampbe7 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is the Niner. Bicycle BlueBook doens't show anything for the 2020, but it appears the 2021 on BBB is this bike.

Think I will take a look at it tomorrow evening. Not getting a good vibe from the seller of the Giant, and it has a lot of carbon fiber so issues could be there and I wouldn't notice them till its too late.


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

bcampbe7 said:


> I forgot to mention...
> 
> I did just purchase my son a new Ibis Ripley AF in a medium and it feels a bit cramped. Bike is awesome though! Appears that sizes vary between manufacturers as well. Seems like Niner's run big.


You bought your son a new ride and you're buying yourself used. You are a great dad. I hope you guys make awesome memories together. I've made some happy ones with my boy out in the trails.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

bcampbe7 said:


> This is the Niner. Bicycle BlueBook doens't show anything for the 2020, but it appears the 2021 on BBB is this bike.
> 
> Think I will take a look at it tomorrow evening. Not getting a good vibe from the seller of the Giant, and it has a lot of carbon fiber so issues could be there and I wouldn't notice them till its too late.


If it fits, I'd go for it, it's a great bike. For whatever reason, Niner gets no love. I have well over 13k miles on mine and ride it pretty hard. What build is it?


----------



## bcampbe7 (Sep 10, 2007)

UPSed said:


> If it fits, I'd go for it, it's a great bike. For whatever reason, Niner gets no love. I have well over 13k miles on mine and ride it pretty hard. What build is it?


I believe it is a 2-star.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

shwndh said:


> This was my thinking. If spending $3000, why not buy something new with a warranty? That Anthem could have a crack waiting to show it head under the paint and you wouldn't know it. If it cracks (as Giant frames are known to crack) you got no recourse but to ship it off to a carbon repair specialist. Not money well spent IMO. $2000 and under for used. $3000, push for new.


Agreed. I'd get a brand Meta for $3k and replace/upgrade parts as needed.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

bcampbe7 said:


> This is the Niner. Bicycle BlueBook doens't show anything for the 2020, but it appears the 2021 on BBB is this bike.
> 
> Think I will take a look at it tomorrow evening.


Look at a 2019 on BBB. It's the same frame and has been unchanged for awhile. Niner wasn't making the changes necessary to keep up in the marketplace. So they went bankrupt and got bought out by the new owners. And that's why you finally see the new bike in 2021. I'd spend more and get a 2021. . . .See the cables running in the open above the bb? That's the old design.


----------



## bcampbe7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks all. I’m going to hold off and find a new bike as recommended. 

I know this is also not liked my some, but deep down, I really want an eMTB. I will continue saving for one and buy new when the time comes


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Mtbiking isn't static. How you are now can be different from how you'll be after riding for a season on a good bike. You may be on an entry hardtail not really designed for trail riding. For your budget you can get a real hardtail with a very good fork and wheels. Take a look at Youtube channel Hardtail Party to see what bikes can do.


----------



## Johnmarison (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi here John ,
You want a more comfortable ride: A full-suspension mountain bike will soak up most of the jarring bumps that would otherwise be sent to your body .
This can help reduce fatigue, which in turn can allow you to ride faster.


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

https://www.costco.com/intense-951-xc-bike.product.100691780.html



In stock, Large reach is 457 mm.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

kevjob said:


> https://www.costco.com/intense-951-xc-bike.product.100691780.html
> 
> 
> 
> In stock, Large reach is 457 mm.


Wow! At Costco? That looks pretty good. Intense has a lower price point 951 series. I missed this but with Fox suspension and the same frame as the Primer, this looks like a good deal.


----------



## clark (Mar 26, 2006)

I am partial to old Sparks 2017-2019.


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

shwndh said:


> Wow! At Costco? That looks pretty good. Intense has a lower price point 951 series. I missed this but with Fox suspension and the same frame as the Primer, this looks like a good deal.


The XC is the Sniper T, the Trail is the Primer. I have not seen the Trail version in stock in a very long time. Intense has them open box sales with full warranty Sale Section


----------

